
Antarctic Journal: Life on the ice - Oatseller
http://www.nature.com/news/icediary-1.18738
======
Oatseller
There will be a live chat on November 20th

    
    
        if you’ve got questions, I’ll be online to answer them on Friday, 20
        November, at 9 a.m. US Eastern time (3 a.m. Saturday in McMurdo); you
        can pre-register for the chat.
    

Chat (November 20): [http://www.nature.com/news/live-chat-life-on-the-
ice-1.18796](http://www.nature.com/news/live-chat-life-on-the-ice-1.18796)

Twitter:
[http://www.twitter.com/sioglaciology](http://www.twitter.com/sioglaciology)

Instagram:
[http://www.instagram.com/sioglaciology](http://www.instagram.com/sioglaciology)

Facebook:
[http://www.facebook.com/sioglaciology](http://www.facebook.com/sioglaciology)

